# Dual Trio 12's



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

I just finished my enclosure build for my IXL 18 and wanted to design something for the other side of the room to compliment that sub. I decided I wanted to go with 2 CSS subs in a single enclosure, preferably 2 TRIO12s. I will be running my IXL off a single channel from a EP4000. Which leaves me the other channel for the other subs. With the Trios being SVC, I would have to wire them to an 8 ohm load which would be 550w RMS power going to them, with a peak power of 750w. Both channels of the EP4000 will be EQ'd and High Passed by a miniDSP. 

The enclosure I have designed is 14"W X 34"H x 34"D... 5.9cuft tuned to 19.68hz. It will have a dual kerfed port 39 inches long 3"wide x 12.5" tall. Here it is modeled in winISD at peak power with a 17hz HPF.









And here's the sketchup design:









Now, everything seems ok in winISD with a max port velocity just under 17 m/s. Max excursion is just under 20 at 12.55 hz, then slopes downward again. The only thing I am unsure of is wiring these subs to 8 Ohms. Will there be any issues by doing this that I am unaware of? If you guys see any red flags with any of the rest of this, please let me know.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you upload the project file? I'm not sure how the amp will perform with one channel being 4 ohms and the other being 8 ohms.


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Sure... Here you go


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good from what I see.


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I was originally going to go with 2 10's but figured with little price difference, might as well go with the 12's.I even modeled them and designed a box for them and they looked really good. But, like you said, I hope there are no issues with the amp driving 2 different loads. I'm going to purchase a table saw before I even attempt this build with all of the 45's and kerf bends.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You should contact Behringer support on the different load per channel issue and see what they say.


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

will do


----------

